# Wildcat Creek Road(Habersham)



## antique41 (Sep 1, 2012)

For all you Wildcat Creek Road fans, the road is now open.
You can drive to Sliding Rock if you wish.  I know the first campground is open, but doesn't appear to have a Host.  It is a fee area, but I believe its now run by the USFS not the Ga DNR.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 1, 2012)

antique41 said:


> For all you Wildcat Creek Road fans, the road is now open.
> You can drive to Sliding Rock if you wish.  I know the first campground is open, but doesn't appear to have a Host.  It is a fee area, but I believe its now run by the USFS not the Ga DNR.



How many campgrounds are on that road? If you drive to the top/end of the road, can you hike to the AT?

When did US441 bypass Hollywood, Tiger and Lakemont?
Do you want to buy this store?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/milkaway/1880138582/


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 2, 2012)

441 by-passed Tiger and Lakemont years ago !! I am 53 and barely remember the construction. It is called "the new road" by locals. Now they 4 laned it just a few years back. "Old 441" is called just that. I live in Tiger. I use  Clayton in my name here cause most people don't know where Tiger, bout 2 miles south of town, is !!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 2, 2012)

It was before my time too. We use to camp at Rabun Beach Recreation Area in the early seventies and the new road was already there but it wasn't wide. We were camping at Lake Rabun when Wallenda walked the Gorge but Dad didn't want to go see him because of the crowds. I'm 56 now. I also remember when hwy 76 was a small narrow road between Clayton & Hiawassee. I remember when hwy 180 went through the middle of Vogel State Park and over the mountains to Lake Winfield Scott.


----------



## rockdawg (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info 41.
Greg is the drive in movie still open in Tiger?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 2, 2012)

rockdawg said:


> Thanks for the info 41.
> Greg is the drive in movie still open in Tiger?



Yeah.  I can hear it at night. They are showing...."Lawless" and something else right now. My first job was there when I was around 12 yrs  old !! Also....slipped in there a many a night through the years !!!


----------



## antique41 (Sep 28, 2012)

I can hear the drive in too and I'm on the other side of Tiger.  Now that they have rebuilt the HS stadium with a new PA system, we have dueling sound systems on Friday night


----------



## antique41 (Sep 28, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> How many campgrounds are on that road? If you drive to the top/end of the road, can you hike to the AT?
> 
> When did US441 bypass Hollywood, Tiger and Lakemont?
> Do you want to buy this store?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/milkaway/1880138582/


There are 2 organized camp sites on Wildcat.  The road continues to the AT, but is gated.  About a 1 mile walk IIRC.


----------



## ANTHONY W. (Oct 2, 2012)

hey greg i was born and raised in tiger and moved to toccoa when i was 19.as kids growing up we rode our bikes in the summer out there everynight thru the woods and snuck in,man theres a ton of memories there.took my 16 and 12 year old kids there this summer and it was boths first time going to a drive in.im 45 an back then there wasnt anything to worry about us kids would stay out until midnight on our bikes or playing,things alot different now days


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 2, 2012)

ANTHONY W. said:


> hey greg i was born and raised in tiger and moved to toccoa when i was 19.as kids growing up we rode our bikes in the summer out there everynight thru the woods and snuck in,man theres a ton of memories there.took my 16 and 12 year old kids there this summer and it was boths first time going to a drive in.im 45 an back then there wasnt anything to worry about us kids would stay out until midnight on our bikes or playing,things alot different now days



That is for sure ?? We stayed out late as well !! Things have changed !! PM me your last name Anthony I think I may have spoke to ya a while back at Wally World !!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 2, 2012)

Drive in-----------in Tiger? Know where the wife and I may be Saturday night


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 2, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Drive in-----------in Tiger? Know where the wife and I may be Saturday night



Might want to check their web site or call 'em. I think the sign is sayin' Sunday night and the time and movie. They are startin' to wind down due to winter.


----------

